# i cant get pull the black harnesses out of my gauge cluster



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i pulled down the tabs and ive pulled on the black harnesses as hard as i could and they wont come out of the gauge cluster. is there a trick to doing this?
thanks

edit: i got them out. it was just being a pain in the ass.

now i cant get the wires out though and ive read ninety-9's writeup and i still cant figure it out.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i figured everything out but i dont know how to splice the ground wire with the ignition wire. does anyone have pictures?

and with the wire for the tach do i just keep trying all of the empty places until i find the right one?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://ninety-9.com/ 

thats justins site, im pretty sure it will help. check it out.. other than that, go in here or the cosmetic section and search installing gauges, gauge install, glow guages. remember, the search button can be your best friend.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i figured everything out but i dont know how to splice the ground wire with the ignition wire. does anyone have pictures?
> 
> and with the wire for the tach do i just keep trying all of the empty places until i find the right one?


The tach wire spot on the cluster is shown on the diagram in the write up. 
You have to run a new wire to the correct wire on the ecu. 
I used the tach wire and pin with the correct color coded wire from the replacement Cluster, and the changed wire too so ther eis no confusion in the future.

How you splice this is up to you. If you have a soldering iron you can solder the wire to the one you want to join and wrap in black tape. 

When it was all done I re-wrapped the wires to each plug to it looks tidy and original. 

Hope this helps.....


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

but on the diagram where it says tach, it says orange/blue. but isnt the tach wire blue and yellow?

and after i cut the end off the ground wire and splice it to the ignition wire what do i do with the ground? do i just ground it to something metal? or can i just leave it there?

thanks for your help


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> but on the diagram where it says tach, it says orange/blue. but isnt the tach wire blue and yellow?
> 
> and after i cut the end off the ground wire and splice it to the ignition wire what do i do with the ground? do i just ground it to something metal? or can i just leave it there?
> 
> thanks for your help


Its been a while since i did this so please understand if the detail is not that good. 

The two types of clusters have different numbers of ground and power wires. The idea is to use the pin and wire that is surplus for one that you are short. 

you can use a spare pin and wire from the new cluster if you wish. 

So yes after you cut the pin and wire and splice it into its new position you can just wrap the loose end in a piece of black tape. 

The Tach wire on the cluster. 
You connect to this by position. I found some small differences in colors, I will check my PM's because i did report these into 99SEL and let you know. 
Don't worry if the wire in the tack position on the old plug is a different color. 

Hope this helps..... 

Ok this is lifted from my pm.... 

One question, is the Tach wire from the ECU have silver bands ie. blue with orange and silver bands ? 

Some colour coding was wrong but only the tach wire at the cluster ( from wires cut off on the new cluster) and one other wire, backlight is Red/blue/silver not Red/grn/Sil. But as you say some cars are different.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

ohhh. i see. right now i have an orange and blue wire where the tach goes, because thats what it says. but theres another spot for a orange and blue wire that i have empty. so i just put the orange and blue wire in the empty one and the blue and yellow wire where the tach goes. 
thank you for your help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> ohhh. i see. right now i have an orange and blue wire where the tach goes, because thats what it says. but theres another spot for a orange and blue wire that i have empty. so i just put the orange and blue wire in the empty one and the blue and yellow wire where the tach goes.
> thank you for your help.


Now you have me worried. 

Have you removed ALL the harness wires from the original 3 plugs ?? 
You must do this because nearly all if not all wires are in different places. 

Yes I know this is scarey stuff but trust the write up. 
Then install them where it shows you to put them, one plug at a time. 
wires from one plug move to another location and even a different plug. 

Then when done double check. 
If you have the plugs from the new cluster and the wires are still there and just cut you can put side by side and check that way. I found this useful. 
Then re-wrap the wires to each plug and then the whole bundle.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i already had all the other wires switched and i just didnt know about splicing the ground with the ignition and where to put the tach. i have all of them where it says now and i just got the cluster in the mail today from xbrandonx but when i drive, the tach works fine, but the gas gauge and the gauge that tells me how hot my engine is both go all the way up and the speedometer just goes up to 5mph and stays there.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i have the tach and speedometer working now, but the gas gauge and heat gauge both just go all the way up.
i have the purple/white/silver wire in the right place for the heat gauge, but i dont have a green/-/tan wire. all i have is a green/-/silver wire, so i put that there instead.
i have no idea why they are going all the way up.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i have the tach and speedometer working now, but the gas gauge and heat gauge both just go all the way up.
> i have the purple/white/silver wire in the right place for the heat gauge, but i dont have a green/-/tan wire. all i have is a green/-/silver wire, so i put that there instead.
> i have no idea why they are going all the way up.


You should probably take some pics so we can take a look ...


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i cant find my camera. i think my sister took it somewhere. but i circled the wires on the diagram that i dont have a put what i do have next to it. everything else is in the right place.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone?
i have no idea what to do.
should i just try switching them around till i get it to work? that would take foreveerrrr


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> anyone?
> i have no idea what to do.
> should i just try switching them around till i get it to work? that would take foreveerrrr


Follow the leads on the back and see which leads to what on the cluster. That is how Justin originally did it. You need to take a look at the ones that have you confused and see what they control

Mitch


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i know the green/-/silver and green/red/silver wires are for the fuel meter and fuel light because i took out my back seat and they down down by my gas tank. i connected the green to the fuel lead and the green and red to the FM lead and i tried flipping them around and it doesnt work either way. they are both telling me my tank is full but i know its almost empty.
what should the lead for the heat gauge say on it?
i cant find it.





edit:

i think i know what im doing now...
im going to try to finish it tonight.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

ok i lied.
i dont completely know what im doing still.
i have the heat gauge working. but still not the gas gauge.
i took out my back seat and the wires that go down by the gas tank are green/-/silver and green/red/silver. so im pretty sure i connect the green/-/silver to the FM lead and the green/red/silver to the fuel lead, but it still doesnt work. my gas gauge just keeps going up untill it cant go up anymore.

and my old cluster has a TM lead but the new one doesnt.
and the new cluster has a TAM lead and a CHG lead but the old one doesnt.

i know the TAM is for the tach, but i dont know what TM and CHG stand for.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i know the green/-/silver and green/red/silver wires are for the fuel meter and fuel light because i took out my back seat and they down down by my gas tank. i connected the green to the fuel lead and the green and red to the FM lead and i tried flipping them around and it doesnt work either way. they are both telling me my tank is full but i know its almost empty.
> what should the lead for the heat gauge say on it?
> i cant find it.
> 
> ...


Sorry i missed some of your posts. 
The backlight on my car was red/blu/Sil so I suggest you put that one there, 
CHG is Charge I assume. 
TM is Temp or what I assume you are calling Heat ? 
You have posted another reply so I need to look at that...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> ok i lied.
> i dont completely know what im doing still.
> i have the heat gauge working. but still not the gas gauge.
> i took out my back seat and the wires that go down by the gas tank are green/-/silver and green/red/silver. so im pretty sure i connect the green/-/silver to the FM lead and the green/red/silver to the fuel lead, but it still doesnt work. my gas gauge just keeps going up untill it cant go up anymore.
> ...


Re: your fuel gauge, 
The meter works on simple variable resister changing a current, so normally full and empty are high and low resistance leading to a low and high current ( in mA range, not amps). 
I don't know for sure which way round the Nissan gauges are, 
You can measure your fuel meter sensor resistance at the tank by disconnecting it, ( btw see which way your gauge goes, up I think !!!) then connect it and measure the voltage. Then measure before the plug on the Flex circuit. I suspect you have an open circuit somewhere, probably the plug to circuit board. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i figured out the the backlight was red/blue when i realized the door wire was red/white and i just switched the two.

if i had an open circuit it would be the plug to the circuit board right? becuase my gas gauge was working before.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

ill have to go to my dads and do this tomorrow. i dont really have any tools at my moms. what would i have to do if there was an open circuit where the plug connects to the circuit board?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> ill have to go to my dads and do this tomorrow. i dont really have any tools at my moms. what would i have to do if there was an open circuit where the plug connects to the circuit board?


I would say the first thing to do is remove the plug from the cluster, check for bent pins, and re-insert. 
you may want to put a meter on the pin while the plug is out to make sure the wire didn't get broken with all the handling. 
When you put it back look to make sure the pin doesn't move backwards away from the contact. 
Then test. 

Good luck, hope that does it.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i hooked the wires to a volt meter and i think they are ok but i dont really know how to use a volt meter for this. i connected the positive to the fuel wire and the negative to a ground wire and the needle only moved up when i had the volt meter set to RX1K or RX10 and then i did the same with with the fuel meter wire and it did the same thing.
the connection to the gauge cluster is ok though.


----------

